# [RISOLTO] Problema con x11-libs/fltk:1.1 ed emerge

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

è da un po' di tempo che ottengo questo messaggio ogni volta che faccio un emerge -uDNav world.

```
!!! Problems have been detected with your world file

!!! Please run emaint --check world

!!! Ebuilds for the following packages are either all

!!! masked or don't exist:

x11-libs/fltk:1.1
```

Ho provato anche a fare emaint --check world come dice il messaggio ma non risolve il problema. Non capisco perché si lamenti di ciò.

```
$ eix -e fltk

[I] x11-libs/fltk

     Available versions:  

        (1)     1.1.9-r1 ~1.1.9-r2 ~1.1.10-r1 ~1.1.10-r2 ~1.3.0_rc3-r1

        (2)     2.0_pre6970 ~2.0_pre6970-r1

        {cairo debug doc examples games +jpeg opengl pdf +png threads (+)xft xinerama zlib}

     Installed versions:  1.1.9-r1(1)(09:53:01 PM 03/22/2011)(opengl -doc -examples -games -threads -xft -xinerama) 2.0_pre6970(2)(03:23:39 PM 06/28/2010)(cairo jpeg opengl png xft zlib -debug -doc -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.fltk.org/

     Description:         C++ user interface toolkit for X and OpenGL
```

Qualcuno sa come fare ad eliminare quel messaggio e soprattutto perché accade?

----------

## Onip

Lui ti dice che x11-libs/fltk:1.1, non esiste. Ed infatti è vero: esistono solamente gli slot 1 e 2. In quanto ad eliminare il messaggio secondo me devi cercare di capire chi è che te lo richiede (con -t ad esempio) e vedere di correggere (o far correggere) le dipendenze nell'ebuild. Se, invece, ce l'hai in world per qualche motivo allora puoi correggere a mano la voce nel file (voce che, per dirla tutta non dovrebbe esserci, in quanto fltk è quasi sicuramente dipendenza di qualcos'altro).

----------

## fbcyborg

OK, grazie. Non sono riuscito a capire quale fosse il pacchetto che richiedeva quel fltk:1.1.

Comunque dopo vari tentativi e un 

```
emaint --fix world
```

 sono riuscito a risolvere finalmente!

Grazie ancora!

----------

## ago

in generale anche regenworld ti può essere d'aiuto  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Grazie!

----------

